

Ask HN: HN comment-respond notifications, useful? - emanuer

I thought about a feature I would like to have for HN; some kind of notification whenever someone responds to one of my submissions / comments.<p>I like notifications, the only reason why I actually respond to skype messages is because of the little icon in my taskbar. I would also like to respond to HN comments, the problem is, I forget to check the sites. So I thought some kind of browser notification would be nice.<p>If you agree that this feature would be useful, and like to use it, program it, because I won’t. Here is the thing, I can’t program, I am willing to learn, but I don’t want to wait for this feature until I am able to do it myself (years). I have no idea how to implement it, but I guess some kind of javascript snippet, or Mozilla addon, or Chrome extension, or similar.  (I suppose an hourly email digest would even do it)<p>The notification should have an input field for the username and get the comment responses in some fashion like:<p>1. Got to the /threads?id=username<p>2. Check if there are any new &#60;a href=user?id=username&#62; since the last time the site was visited.<p>3. Show some kind of notification for the number of new entries on the site that don’t match the username<p>If that description is confusing, it is because I really have no idea how to do this kind of thing.<p>This somehow described how to track the responses to the comments, but I wouldn’t know where to start for the user’s submissions.<p>Anyway, all that done, it would also be nice to be able to track other users. Notify me, if someone I am “following” made a submission or comment (not the responses to his/her comments, just comments from the user I want to track)<p>In the case there is already a tool like this available; I would kindly ask you to tell me about it.
======
Travis
I would not only LOVE something like this, but I'd also like to be able to
subscribe to the page updates (so I can read followup / interesting comments
in a thread).

I think I can do the latter with the RSS feed, but just haven't set it up.

